# Head Gasket on my 79 4x4 short bed Toyota (20r ENGINE)



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I took the plow truck to the gas station on Sat night to be ready for the snow Sun morning. On the way there huge amounts of white smoke started to pour out of the exhaust. I am thinking that I blew the head gasket. I was very annoyed Sun morning when I was asked if I could cover for someone who had 7 small driveways. I lost a bunch of cash. The truck only has 37,000 miles, but I guess the gasket blew because the truck has sat for so long. So how hard is it to do a gasket on a 20R? Any ideas as to price? 

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## 87rnr (Dec 12, 2005)

It's an easy fix, but A little time consuming. Check Ebay for parts, lots of good deals. Theres also lots of info on the internet about those trucks. If the truck is in good shape its definitely worth fixing. Good luck!


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12

search through here..tons of info about those years on this board

PS.....get yourself a factory service manual if possible too.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Try www.toyoyanation.com forum has lots of links and info just register and use their search. Also you can view the Service Manual on line through their forum.
And the truck only has 37,000 miles [1979] surely a typo or are you counting from a rebuild.
Good luck


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

No it was not a typo, the truck in fact has a true 37,000 orig miles. It was only ever used as a lot plow truck for the my local Catholic Church. They got the truck in 82 from the orig owner and in 82 it had 20,000 miles. So from 82 to 05 it got 17,000 miles. The truck is all orig, it is like a time warp, even one rear tire is orig.


Zack


----------

